#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-18
<Simira> anyone here using/testing Toshiba Tecra A4?
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-21
<sfllaw> Why is this channel unregistered?
<ajmitch> probably because an op needs to register it
<ajmitch> and for someone to be an op, you either need to kick everyone from the channel, or talk nicely to a freenode staffer
<ajmitch> it used to be registered, awhile ago
<ajmitch> I guess the original contact may have dropped it
<ajmitch> sfllaw: talking to a staffer now, it will get sorted
<Burgundavia> it was finally dereggedc
<Burgundavia> excellent
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> nalioth has to ping seveas about it first
<Burgundavia> the original registrar was a semi-troll, tbh
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> s/semi-//
<Burgundavia> he had some good ideas, he just didn't know when to stop
<sfllaw> I see.
<sfllaw> I have a laptop.
<sfllaw> I had to fight with /etc/default/acpi-support to get it to suspend.
<sfllaw> It was very unhappy.
<ajmitch> mine suspends beautifully
<sfllaw> ajmitch: :(
<ajmitch> however waking up isn't reliable
<sfllaw> Hmm.
<ajmitch> which is quite an important part
<sfllaw> Mine didn't even suspend.
<Burgundavia> acpi-support is a gross hack, basically
<ajmitch> it's an acer, so it has some acpi weirdness
<Burgundavia> mjg59 even admits it
<sfllaw> It's true.
<ajmitch> mjg59 has looked at mine, and thrown up his hands in disgust
<Burgundavia> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-laptop [-s+cnt]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-laptop [+o Burgwork]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-laptop:Burgwork] : Welcome to the Ubuntu Laptop Team | This is not for support, please use #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-laptop [-o Burgwork]  by Burgwork
<Burgwork> ajmitch: you around?
<ajmitch> sure
<Burgwork> you got ops
<ajmitch> I know
<ajmitch> I was bugging nalioth about registering it
<ajmitch> which he has graciously done now
<Burgwork> ajmitch: you got something of the auth-client to show us?
<ajmitch> not right now (being at work & going away for a few days afterwards)
<Burgwork> ah
* ajmitch plans to do some UI hacking next week anyway
<ajmitch> visiting home is usually dull & boring, so I'll either read or hack :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-22
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-laptop.log
<petafile> I"m having wireless trouble. . . I followed a guide to get my bcm4318 card, and it worked perfectly, but then I accidentally deleted the network-manager applet from the panel and rebooted
<petafile> now I can't connect or get the network manager working
<petafile> ndiswrapper -l says hardware/sofware are OK, I think I just need to get the network-manager applet back and everything wil be OK
<petafile> but I uninstalled/reinstalled it and its still not in the add to panel menu
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-23
<nalioth> anyone awake?  :)
<nalioth> anyone have any idea how to get kismet running on a G3 iBook with standard airport ?
<Nailor> 19:19:55 <@coxi> bah ei o 28.12. mitn keikkaa mit tietis menn katseleen :U
<Nailor> oh shit.
<Nailor> Yeah, I'm awake and that was an accidental paste =)
<nalioth> anyone have any idea how to get kismet running on a G3 iBook with standard airport ?
<nalioth> or any idea of how to scan for wireless networks in real time (i.e. not having to up-arrow, enter in a console as you drive down the road)
#ubuntu-laptop 2006-12-24
<jldugger-tablet> quick check before I dig through launchpad: is acpi mostly broken in feisty?
<jldugger-tablet> damn its annoying to have the brightness low
<Burgundavia> jldugger-tablet: bugs in laptops are usually very hardware specific
<jldugger-tablet> true
<jldugger-tablet> looks like Im getting APIC errors =/
<jldugger-tablet> aha
<jldugger-tablet> found the bug. sounds like an easy fix (upgrade toshiba_acpi.c); maybe i should investigate why toshiba_acpi is a common culprit. is it not in the main tree?
<mjg59> No, but it has nothing to do with APIC
<jldugger-tablet> i didnt really mean to imply the two were related
<mjg59> Ah, ok
<mjg59> Hm. Looks like toshiba_acpi is missing the Ubuntu-specific patch.
<mjg59> I'll chase Ben about that.
<jldugger-tablet> since ive got an ear, who does the wacom stuff?
<mjg59> Me
<mjg59> Though I haven't had time to touch it lately
<jldugger-tablet> understandable
<mjg59> For tablet machines, it should Just Work if you install the wacom-tools package
<jldugger-tablet> convertable
<jldugger-tablet> it Mostly Just Works
<mjg59> Ok
<mjg59> What's up, then? :)
<jldugger-tablet> ive got a Tecra M7; you can convert the screen to a tablet
<jldugger-tablet> basically rotate the screen 180 degrees
<mjg59> Yeah
<jldugger-tablet> im not sure what's up exactly, but rotating the screen screws up the input
<mjg59> So pretty standard
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> The input rotation isn't tied into the screen rotation
<mjg59> I keep meaning to look into that
<jldugger-tablet> people are saying the new version solves it
<mjg59> xwacomcfg (or whatever it's called) should let you change that
<mjg59> If it does, it's not mentioned in the changelog
<jldugger-tablet> i have no idea what it's called
<mjg59> xsetwacom
<jldugger-tablet> yea, there's new options
<mjg59> The rotation options are in our one
<jldugger-tablet> xsetwacom -blah HALF
<mjg59> Hm
<mjg59> Though there's reasonably compelling reasons to update to the newer code anyway
<mjg59> They've merged button support
<jldugger-tablet> yes. i hear it works with USB hotplugging or something
<mjg59> Through indescribably ugly hacks
<jldugger-tablet> does debian's package really suck or something?
<mjg59> We'll have input hotplug for feisty
<mjg59> And be able to avoid this
<jldugger-tablet> ive got a script set up to do the rotation, but none of the options for input work. i guess xrandr rotates input as well or something, so even adding in a fix to wacom-tools would be a hack to work around a broken assumption in xrandr
<mjg59> xrandr doesn't rotate input
<jldugger-tablet> then why would i need to rotate input at all?
<mjg59> Well, not in the way you expect in this casde
<mjg59> You touch the tablet in the top left corner. The driver reports (0,0).
<mjg59>  But because you've rotated the screen, (0,0) is no longer the same corner as far as the display is concerned
<jldugger-tablet> so logical vs absolute coordinates
<mjg59> Yes
<jldugger-tablet> expanding tables in the current wiki kinda sucks =/
<Fujitsu> Adding extra columns, you mean?
<jldugger-tablet> yea
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I've only had to do that once (adding a Feisty column to my LaptopTestingTeam page).
<Fujitsu> But that did suck.
<jldugger-tablet> it'll be even worse when the next release comes out
<jldugger-tablet> my plan is to keep an LTS column, a stable column and a testing / development column
<jldugger-tablet> maybe i'll write a script or something that takes a spreadsheet and converts to wikiML
<Fujitsu> That's what I've done since the start of Feisty (LTS, stable, dev)
<jldugger-tablet> i just installed feisty last night
<jldugger-tablet> so do you have an agreement with Fujitsu, or just like em a lot?
<Fujitsu> I've had Feisty installed since... early November, I think.
<Fujitsu> Neither.
<jldugger-tablet> ive had other priorities, like passing classes
<Fujitsu> Well, I need to test stuff I upload, so it's sort of a requirement.
<jldugger-tablet> heh
<Fujitsu> Uploading broken stuff to the archive is sort of not a good idea :P
<jldugger-tablet> aww, you wouldnt be the first
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<jldugger-tablet> but with great power comes great responsibility
<jldugger-tablet> for some reason, i thought network manager was gonna disable the keyring crap
<Fujitsu> Not yet, I think that's scheduled for 0.7.
<jldugger-tablet> seems so. wonder when NM.7 is planned for release
<jldugger-tablet> in time for feisty i hope
<Fujitsu> I believe so.
<jldugger-tablet> well color me surprised. hibernate worked
<jldugger-tablet> with nvidia binaries, no less
* jldugger-tablet goes for 2
<jldugger-tablet> and irc didnt even time out.
<merlin-linux> humbug to you all
<paulg57> hi all
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-19
<celciuz> Hi everybody
<cj_> anyone running gutsy on a thinkpad?
<offby1> yes!!
<offby1> not at this very instant (I'm running Windows at this very instant) but usually.
<offby1> T60, to be precise.
<CSMan> hello
<CSMan> general laptop question: why my satellite temp skyrockets when I plug in the AC cord?
<offby1> no idea :-|
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-20
<w32_clouddead> hello
<w32_clouddead> anyone here
<w32_clouddead> hello again
<w32_clouddead> not much people here that like to talk i guess
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-21
<sivang> I know this is not for support, but still :)
<sivang> #ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to help or respind for that matter
<sivang> my T43p won't suspend since I dist-upgraded to gutsy
<sivang> anyone an idea what to check, change etc?
<sivang> (have been busy so far to try and fix / analyze it)
<offby1> mm, my T60 refused to suspend too; it complained that there wasn't enough swap space.  So I have it some more.
<Orfintain> hi
<Orfintain> i've haveing resolution issues with inspiron 600m
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-22
<manyoso> hi.  anyone know how to turn off the radio kill switch on Lenovo R60?
<offby1> I gots a T60, but I don't know a) if I have a radio kill switch; b) what it is if I do have it; c) how to turn it off
<offby1> well, OK
<offby1> now I know.
<offby1> there's a slidy-switch on the left front edge of the bottom part.
<offby1> sliding that killed my wireless.
<offby1> sliding it back, not surprisingly, restored it.
<offby1> perhaps your R60 is similar
<offby1> can't imagine what the point of that switch is, though.
<manyoso> the R60 does not have such a slidy switch apparently
<manyoso> it is for airplanes for instance
<manyoso> supposed to turn off all radios when on airplane and using laptop
<manyoso> wireless cards are included
<offby1> pff
<offby1> silly airplane
#ubuntu-laptop 2007-12-23
<YaGonna> hi guys
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-15
<egonw> moin, I'd like to report laptop testing for a Dell Latitude E4300 which is not yet listed in the wiki
<egonw> is there a template which I can use?
<egonw> for the table... other categories are rather copy/paste
<egonw> ok, found it... overlooked it the first time
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-18
<hitman1985> hi @ all
<roddikin> k
<The_Undisputable> excuse for writing here
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-19
<muczy> hi
<muczy> do you have any experience, with 7200 rpm notebook harddrives?
<muczy> e.g. temperature
<muczy> bye
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-20
<Fabiano> um hi
<crimsun> yes?
<crimsun> (you probably don't want this channel; it's really only here for hysterical raisins)
<Fabiano> o
<Fabiano> i was going to ask which company is the best for laptops w/ ubuntu
<crimsun> oh, that's largely subjective
<Fabiano> i need one that can last me for at least 4yrs
<crimsun> i tend to shy from toshibas. i have decent luck with dells and hps.
<crimsun> ibm thinkpads are quite good, too.
<crimsun> really, ymmv.
#ubuntu-laptop 2008-12-21
<RobertLaptop> Speaking of toshiba?  I have one but can't seem to get either FC9 or Kubuntu 8.04 to boot on the laptop any ideas?
<simira> crimsun: I'd go for HP or IBM
<MenZa> IBM is without a doubt the best, but my Toshiba works decently.
<BulatSirazetdino> Hi! I've had a look at LatopTestingTeam wiki on Ubuntu.com. Information about currently tested versions of Ubuntu is incorrect, and the list of tested laptops has not been split into supported/unsupported Ubuntu version for a long time now. Should I do the split ? Or is it left this way on purpose ?
<crimsun> RobertLaptop: if you're still experiencing the issue, let's take a look at it in #ubuntu.
<crimsun> BulatSirazetdino: i see nothing wrong with updating the wiki to make it current and more precise, but please raise the issue on the ubuntu-doc mailing list first
<RobertLaptop> crimsun I was able to install using 8.10 i386.  It boot under xf_64 but wont install.  But wont boot under 8.4 at all.  I looks like something with the bios.
<crimsun> RobertLaptop: ok
<BulatSirazetdino> crimsum: Thanks. I'll follow your advice. I've just thought that it is concerned mostly ubuntu-laptop team, but not ubuntu-doc one.
<crimsun> BulatSirazetdino: well, it actually touches both due to it being semi-documentation
<BulatSirazetdino> crimsum: Aha, understood. Thanks. :)
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-14
<kevin-Dell1100> Hi, I've been considering doing the laptop testing, but I'm not sure I can with the various technical items/terminology. I'm very new to Ubuntu and everything is a bit confusing at the moment. Does it even pay for me to submit a report for my old Dell Inspiron 1100 laptop?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-16
<Yonni_Poo> hello, I just got a system76 laptop, and definitely regret it. before I go venturing off into a vendor that's not totally linux exclusive, I checked the linuxlaptoptesting wiki on ubuntu.  I found good results for the Dell XPS
<Yonni_Poo> can anyone suggest why I  might not get it? It uses NVidia, but I don't see *any* comments anywhere mentioning problems
<onuppan> is the wiki for the 'LaptopTestingTeam' still updated?
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-18
<DeathB4Decaf> Does anyone have any experience setting up a Toshiba Satellite A135-S7404 to get the Atheros 242x - 5001EG wireless card working under Ubuntu 9.10.  When I allowed the ugrade I lost the wireless and haven't been able to get it back working.
<franklin> anybody know ubuntu load unload question?
<franklin> :-(
<franklin> it was a ACPI bios bug ?
<franklin> :-X
<franklin> :-D
<franklin> who can fix
<franklin> O:-)
<franklin> anybody at home
#ubuntu-laptop 2009-12-19
<dottedmag> franklin: It is rude to PM random people who happen to be on some random IRC channel.
<franklin> ubuntu load unload question?
#ubuntu-laptop 2010-12-24
<Hit0> Hi
<Hit0> can someone please help me out
<Hit0> hmm
<cowboydren> q
<cowboydren> wow; high traffic tonight. :)
<Liath> Is this the appropriate place to mention a bug in the UNR installer?
